
Trump will sign an order suspending work visas (including H-1B) - zetazzed
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/22/world/coronavirus-updates.html#link-2dd2e3cb
======
ardit33
This really sucks for people caught in the H-1B process...

My understanding is that it doesn't allow new visas, but it doesn't affect
current ones. How about rewnewals?

------
fallingfrog
Might be the stake in the heart of the tech industry.. It will create a
shortage of local labor, and if you can’t fill the demand here, there’s really
no choice but to use teleworkers from other countries. Once that becomes
normal practice nobody will want to spend the money for local labor.

~~~
copperx
It's funny how the Visa suspension will probably backfire and normalize
outsourcing. Broad actions like this one have a ton of unintended
consequences.

